# 2 stage fry grow op



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

here's a pic of my new 2 stage cichlid fry grow op

bottom tank is a bare bottom 10G for freshly spats, hydor sponge filter.

40G penthouse suite is for the the one big enough to fend for themselves, it's got a sand floor rocks to hide under and defend as well as a piece of PVC.. 2 HOBs.

every other day WC's and 3x daily feedings.. makes a cichlid big and strong 

Simple pic but you get the idea..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to just have a 20G long bare bottom but decided to kick it up a notch.. Happy days.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the 40gallon. Whats the footprint on that?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Iam sure those fry are happy.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Des:
The foot print is 30X12X22.5
It actually equates to 35 Gallons using an online aquarium calc.. so it's not a 40 but a 35.

Pat: Ya thay're really happy, swimming up and begging for food whenever I am near


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Any news, how has it been going, any issues so far, are the chiclids being bred in the bottom tank or is that simply the fist place you put them after they are taken away from the parent fish?

What species are you breeding exactly?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya the bottom is where I put the babies after I strip the Mothers, I'm just growing cichlids right now. A Mbuna species from Malawi, Cyno. sp. 'White Top Hara'. Gorgeous fish and I have them for sale, which reminds me I should bump the thread up in the for sale section.

I'm waiting for my F1 Yellow labs to spawn.

Right now the bottom 10G is being used as a hospital tank for 'Trooper' the Gourami I rescued.. it's doing really well! Which reminds me I should probably updte that thread too.. lol.

The babies in the top grow well in that tank. They have TONS of room to swim and chase and there's some good hiding spots in the rocks for them to defend and hide in. I'm very happy with this set up. Simple, effective, and doesn't take up much room...


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice, I want to begin breeding kribs and or apistogrammas, because well I like them. although I've lost 2 of the 6 kribs I started with. It's weird what happened, I should start a thread on that.

I hope you keep updating this thread, will be interesting reading I'm sure.

Ross


----------

